# In your own opinion



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

tell me guys honestly would this wheel look good on my 1990 240sx? click for bewbies


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

whats the car look like? those wheels are sweet like candy


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> whats the car look like? those wheels are sweet like candy


 its a 1990 240 its stock but i plan to put some tein coilovers on it in about 3 months or so




edit: and convert to 5 lug


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> its a 1990 240 its stock but i plan to put some tein coilovers on it in about 3 months or so
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what color? 

hint: POST A PIC :thumbup:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

if you can afford them, then most def go with them. or is that for the full set?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> what color?
> 
> hint: POST A PIC :thumbup:


 i dont have any pics of the 240 that are worth a damn but its white


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> if you can afford them, then most def go with them. or is that for the full set?


 ummm i think so lol i dont know for sure tho but i think i'll get em anyway


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

sunnydet90 said:


> i dont have any pics of the 240 that are worth a damn but its white


yeah those wheels would look sick as hell on their :thumbup:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

thats EACH wheel. and they are only available in 18s and 19s, say bye to any ride comfort.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Those are the greatest wheels ever made.lol. If you have a friend at a dealership, expect to pay around $400 less..hint, hint.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

5 spoke satin bronze wheels on a white 240 looks great.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> 5 spoke satin bronze wheels on a white 240 looks great.


they do, but a 17x7 would be a much better looking wheel, and better ride.


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

Anything bigger than 17 inches is too big on a S13 IMO. when the wheels are that big they deract from the rest of the car. People will see the rims not the car. Alot of people have the same problem with chromes. They'll get 22's or 24's but nobody remebers the truck. Just the rims... you want the rims to be an equal part of the car, otherwise it's too rice.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

Those are pretty nice... I'm not much of a fan of having them say 'nismo' on them, and you can probably get something pretty close for cheaper. I also agree with the size comment


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

Check out Volk TE37's. They have similar look, come in a variety of size, and are a bit cheaper.


----------



## Teh00Alty (Jan 21, 2005)

kaptainkrollio said:


> Check out Volk TE37's. They have similar look, come in a variety of size, and are a bit cheaper.


those are nicer, and no need to convert to 5 lug


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Teh00Alty said:


> those are nicer, and no need to convert to 5 lug


i like those better, the nismo wheels are over priced simply for the name. you should still go 5 lug though.

also: im thinking a 16inch would look the best. i like more rubber on a wheel, those tiny tires make a car look sissy imo.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

You could get rota grid like me.
Similar to the TE37 but in way more colors (and lightweight).
To be stylin I'd get the GT3's since they have a nice lip.

Seth


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> i like those better, the nismo wheels are over priced simply for the name. you should still go 5 lug though.
> 
> also: im thinking a 16inch would look the best. i like more rubber on a wheel, those tiny tires make a car look sissy imo.


240s are big cars, way bigger than you think. 17s would make it look perfect.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I say, check out the rims on www.raretrick.com... endless JDM parts for some bad ass cars. Dont buy from them, but they have a good site to paruse to see whats out there.

the LM GT4 are badass, but too much for a stock ish car. Are you going to show it, or drive on the street? Because if you arent careful those rims will bend and get all kinds of fucked up on everday roads. 

thats the sole reason why I am not getting expensive road wheels, now my track rims are a different story, but I stay stock for the street.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Umm....if that price is for each wheel, do you realize you can buy Volks for that money?

BTW Volk is one of the if not the best made wheel.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

I will have to disagree. However good volk is, einkie, and other high end wheel manufactures make much better wheels. F1 cars run on einke, prodrive wheels of that sort. Wantanabi ( not made anymore) are in my opinion the best made wheel

Volks are in the top 5 but are not the best made


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

i agree, watanabe superlite type-rs are the sexiest, and lightest, and just nut yourself for it wheels out there.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Flying Monkeys from my butt said:


> I will have to disagree. However good volk is, einkie, and other high end wheel manufactures make much better wheels. F1 cars run on einke, prodrive wheels of that sort. Wantanabi ( not made anymore) are in my opinion the best made wheel
> 
> Volks are in the top 5 but are not the best made


I have heard Enkei's casting methods are far inferior to what they used to be and many DSM guys get away from the stock Enkeis. OZ Racing is ran by almost all Lemans drivers, but OZ consumer wheels are nowhere near what they are for racers.

If you want to get into the top wheel consumers can get, I would probably have to give the award to ADVAN although they favor light weight over anything else. Volks have always been great looking.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

Zac said:


> I have heard Enkei's casting methods are far inferior to what they used to be and many DSM guys get away from the stock Enkeis. OZ Racing is ran by almost all Lemans drivers, but OZ consumer wheels are nowhere near what they are for racers.
> 
> If you want to get into the top wheel consumers can get, I would probably have to give the award to ADVAN although they favor light weight over anything else. Volks have always been great looking.


 yeah, advans are sick. but for a cheap wheel thats all around good, try SSR. their wheels look great and are made tough so you dont have to worry about bending them or over stressing them during conering or breaking.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

pete? said:


> i like those better, the nismo wheels are over priced simply for the name. you should still go 5 lug though.
> 
> also: im thinking a 16inch would look the best. i like more rubber on a wheel, those tiny tires make a car look sissy imo.



You have obviously never priced Volks


----------

